# popcorn over concrete ceiling



## croatan (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever scraped popcorn from a condo ceiling that is concrete?
I have a customer that wants this done. I'm trying to guess how smooth the concrete is beneath that friking crap-corn.
I know the concrete people would float an interior floor smooth but a ceiling I dunno.... we might end up scraping the poopcorn off and doing a knock-down texture if it's bad.
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of the ones we have done have been skim coated w/ joint compond before the popcorn was applied. So it comes off pretty easy with a little h2o. Then just some minor mud work. I definetly would do a texture on the ceiling, because the concrete is rarely flat throughout a room. :thumbsup:

*Before:*



















*Textured:*


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks like water damage, did you fix the leak? the ceiling looks like plaster and that could mean the heating is in the ceiling, I had a friend who lived in one of these type condos all the heating was in the ceiling.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Looks like water damage, did you fix the leak? the ceiling looks like plaster and that could mean the heating is in the ceiling, I had a friend who lived in one of these type condos all the heating was in the ceiling.
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


Frank, Yes that water damage was from a leak on the roof that has been fixed. It is not plaster. It's solid concrete w/ expansion joints and all. The 5 story builng was built in 1975. 

We also added a new electrical box in the center of the living room for a ceiling fan and light. Back in the day I guess they didn't foresee a need for a box in that ceiling other than for a light in the dining area of the room.



















This osprey would have his lunch here everyday.


----------

